# A giant Pacu from the Toledo Zoo



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

This thing was a monster. It had to be over 2 feet at least. I am betting it's 28+ inches.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

ugly as hell but those ????Midas/Red Devils???? were nice lookin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pacu's are kinda cool when they get that big


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's a big boy.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow! big dude.... interesting color pattern on him.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I HATE Pacus, they are ugly!!... I really dont see why people keep these things, the are a waste of space for how much fish you could have in place, or could have a nice fish that gets big as well.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

id have to agree with that.... i dont like them but i do have 2 red belly pacus (just because they came with the setup i got for a good deal


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

That's a big powerful boy







thanks for sharing!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thats a looker..


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

dont know why everybody hates on these guys so much i think they are pretty kewl looking and they are just so massive and playful mine was constantly playing with things in his tank moving pieces of driftwood twice his size


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wow its a monster


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That guy is just massive.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

how big it can grow up to?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That tank would look good if they added a couple dozen reds to the mix


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> I HATE Pacus, they are ugly!!... I really dont see why people keep these things, the are a waste of space for how much fish you could have in place, or could have a nice fish that gets big as well.


 shut it..

pacu are great.


----------



## Ms Cichlid (Sep 3, 2004)

very nice!
Absolutely love it!
How big is it?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That is a monster!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

rd 12" compare that to the pacu


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

that is a big ass pacu!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

DC_Piranha said:


> I HATE Pacus, they are ugly!!... I really dont see why people keep these things, the are a waste of space for how much fish you could have in place, or could have a nice fish that gets big as well.


 i second that one there so dumb


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks like it has black flames or sumthin!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm one of the few who likes Pacu.









They are interesting fish IMO.

My LFS is going to stop selling them, they said the fish gets to large to fast. And that most people want to return the fish later and so on. IMO that sucks I have the space and money to take care of Pacu.









Wal-mart carries Pacu but there're over priced, and I dont usally buy sh*t from walmart.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

pacu suck!!!!! I have 3 of them and all they do is eat and through water out of the tank. I just cant bring my self to taking them out and shooting them......yet








pacu


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sad thing is, they grow from one inch to that sixe in about two months


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That tank would look good if they added a couple dozen reds to the mix


 go to the atlantis hotel, youll see it, they have 3 or so pacu that size or bigger, the goofiest fihs i have ever seen btw, and like 50 cariba 12-14" each and about 20 reds same size


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

What do you feed something that big?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya I also like pacus. I think they are really cool









that guy looks awesome


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I hate Pacus, but I think that guy could swallow my 4" super reds in one gulp.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

crazy


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

the black ones get 30"+ i havea red belly one if any one wants it for free, chicagoland


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Reminds me of my old Pacu's but they weren't that big..........


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

illnino said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > That tank would look good if they added a couple dozen reds to the mix
> ...


 i went there like 4 years ago... dont remeber seeing the P's though


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i saw like a 12" black pacu at the lfs for $15


----------

